
Show HN: Make the BBC more patriotic [Fun] - roastario
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-un-patriotic-bbc/nekeanfkhkjagnadongoebphnfofggng
======
roastario
Playing around with some new toys (fetch js api), I've created a simple chrome
extension that will allow you to edit BBC titles which you don't feel are
patriotic enough.

Source:
[https://github.com/roastario/patriotic_bbc](https://github.com/roastario/patriotic_bbc)

